# Help I Can't Concentrate!



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright I'm 31 and decided to go back to college after 11 years. It's the 5th week of the semester and I'm so far behind, I'm lost in Precalc and all my classes have tests next week. I'm trying to pay for a tutor. My mind wonders and I can't remember what I just read. I tape record the lectures but that still doesn't help.I'm feeling a little blue , not majorly depressed but could that be my problem. I'm on Prestiq now for a few years but do you think I need a change or increase?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

PanicAttackJack said:


> Alright I'm 31 and decided to go back to college after 11 years. It's the 5th week of the semester and I'm so far behind, I'm lost in Precalc and all my classes have tests next week. I'm trying to pay for a tutor. My mind wonders and I can't remember what I just read. I tape record the lectures but that still doesn't help.I'm feeling a little blue , not majorly depressed but could that be my problem. I'm on Prestiq now for a few years but do you think I need a change or increase?


take supplements for focusing and concentration, don't get one that is for memory, that's for people who have amnesia


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I had similar troubles (procrastinating, having my mind wander in class during lectures, having to reread things over and over and over because I was reading but my mind was elsewhere) and finally was prescribed adderall about a year and a half ago. It helps a lot if you have ADHD, which it sounds like you might. Go see a psychiatrist who can diagnose you if you have it.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

We sail the seas in the same boat. I have bipolar type II w/ultra rapid cycling, and wow, let me tell you, absolutely everything is a distraction. From sounds of children playing in the distance to my own thoughts crashing into each other.

My guess you will know everything I am able to offer, and most if this is what helps me specifically.

Eating well. Not too much or too little before study time. Music, w/no lyrics. Trance, classical, jazz, certain rock, etc. (in light doses) I am trying to study away from home, less distractions (from my quick pleasure...PC games, guitar, projects). 

Currently I am swamped with six papers! So I am writing a few sentences/paragraphs per paper in a rotation. Odd I know, but it gives to time to reflect and get a nice outside look in when I am back onto the paper. So, when I believe I am becoming distracted, I take a quick 5 minute break, drink water, stretch out, then off to the next paper/project.

Question, how much time do you allocate for your study time?

Also, you should research the various types of learning. Ex, hearing, seeing, touching. From there, you can concentrate using those techniques for your study time.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

You can also buy a recorder so you don't miss out on the lectures. A lot of people do this in university.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Wedding Peach said:


>


I think every post on this forum should start off with (and perhaps end with) a sparkling unicorn


----------

